# It was a dark and stormy night>>>



## Falcon (May 6, 2017)

The thick fog caused  Charles  to turn on  his windshield wipers.

He peered through the windshield  to see where he was going, when suddenly, ~~~~~

(Now it's your turn.................)


----------



## Marie5656 (May 6, 2017)

*, ...when suddenly a shot rang out....*


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (May 6, 2017)

... shattering the windshield.  The slug passed through the glass, taking off part of Charles' .........


----------



## Victor Meldrew (May 6, 2017)

....steering wheel.....


----------



## Ruthanne (May 6, 2017)

....and all of a sudden...


----------



## Callie (May 6, 2017)

the car veered to the edge of the pavement, and Charles grabbed..


----------



## deesierra (May 6, 2017)

.....onto his toupee so it wouldn't fly out the shattered windshield.


----------



## jujube (May 6, 2017)

Up ahead, the sky lit up like a firework display....


----------



## Ruthanne (May 6, 2017)

...as the lightning flashed repeatedly and then the thunder boomed...


----------



## jujube (May 6, 2017)

.....like a whole orchestra of kettledrums or maybe they were bongo drums but they were some kind of drums and they were making his head hurt so he....


----------



## Butterfly (May 6, 2017)

reached up and touched his forehead, only to find he was bleeding profusely.  He tried to find his cell phone in the dark to call for help, but . . . .


----------



## IKE (May 7, 2017)

but couldn't......luckily he did remember that he was chewing Bazooka bubble gum which he used to plug the wound in his forehead and then continued on his way to.......


----------



## Wintermint (May 7, 2017)

his original destination, which was to the local town hall where a rehearsal was due to be held.


----------



## IKE (May 7, 2017)

for the play Little Red Riding Hood where, because he was transgender, he wanted the role of Lil' Red Riding Hood but alas it was not meant to be so he then went on his way to......


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 7, 2017)

grandma's house where he wolfed down a couple of donuts and a glass of ice cold milk


----------



## IKE (May 7, 2017)

but only after calming himself from finding Grandma and the Big Bad Wolf in a passionate embrace when entering her cottage. After finishing the donuts and milk he again continued on his journey to......


----------



## Pappy (May 7, 2017)

Oz, but after following the yellow brick road for miles he......


----------



## IKE (May 7, 2017)

came upon Dorthy, the Scarecrow and the Tin Man sitting on the side of the yellow brick road laughing uncontrollably after they'd found......


----------



## Victor Meldrew (May 7, 2017)

....pictures of the cowardly lion wearing women's sexy lingerie and holding up a.....


----------



## IKE (May 7, 2017)

current copy of the 'Fredrick's of Hollywood' catalog showing him on the cover scantly clad and sitting on the lap of......


----------



## Victor Meldrew (May 7, 2017)

...Donald Trump, who was trying to grab what he thought was the Cowardly Lion's.....


----------



## HazyDavey (May 7, 2017)

...Cell Phone, so he could tweet..


----------



## jujube (May 7, 2017)

...."A wall! I'm going to build a wall....."


----------



## Jackie22 (May 7, 2017)

"...and the wall will be amazing, but first ..."


----------



## Callie (May 7, 2017)

I have to adjust my toupee, and then, I'll...


----------



## Jackie22 (May 7, 2017)

"....be able to get my halo back on before..."


----------



## Victor Meldrew (May 7, 2017)

"....the 'fake news' finds out about it and...."


----------



## Butterfly (May 7, 2017)

I'm sunk."    Charlie left him because he was sick of politics, and decided to go to the motel up the road . . . .


----------



## Victor Meldrew (May 7, 2017)

....that was owned by a nice man named Norman Bates and his mother....


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 7, 2017)

Norma.  After a quick shower he went to the motel office to inquire about


----------



## Victor Meldrew (May 7, 2017)

....the blood curdling screams that seemed to be coming from the walls....


----------



## Whisper (May 7, 2017)

Lightning struck. Darkness fell upon the office...


----------



## Butterfly (May 8, 2017)

Charles looked around for a way out, but there was no light at all.  He heard footsteps coming toward him and . . . .


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 8, 2017)

someone yelled surprise!!!


----------



## HazyDavey (May 8, 2017)

It was the milkman, who ran away with his wife years ago but had come back to tell him..


----------



## Victor Meldrew (May 8, 2017)

...if he'd take her back, he'd make sure to supply her and Charles with a lifetime supply of free.....


----------



## Pappy (May 8, 2017)

buttermilk and saltine crackers but first he said he must.......


----------



## Butterfly (May 8, 2017)

be sure she was over her morning sickness for the day . . . .


----------



## myfeethurt (May 8, 2017)

feed the horse and clean up the ----


----------



## Whisper (May 8, 2017)

kitchen from the wild party last night where...


----------



## Butterfly (May 9, 2017)

the police had left a mess when they came to arrest the Chippendales, who had crashed the party.


----------



## deesierra (May 9, 2017)

And Charles was still hanging on to his toupee on the side of the road and wondering what all the gunshots and fireworks were all about. Was his life in danger????


----------



## HazyDavey (May 9, 2017)

off in the distance, a mariachi band was playing Happy Birthday ..


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 9, 2017)

dear Elvis, Happy Birthday to you...


----------



## Butterfly (May 9, 2017)

Charles suddenly felt very dizzy and lost consciousness . . . .


----------



## Whisper (May 9, 2017)

When he awoke his toupee was missing, he was in a panic and...


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 10, 2017)

still those voices are calling from far away...


----------



## Pappy (May 10, 2017)

Charlie...Charlie.....Where's the beef? Last time Charlie checked, it was........


----------



## Victor Meldrew (May 10, 2017)

....on top of his head.

 In his sleep addled panic and confusion, he had put a large piece of raw beef on his head thinking it was his toupee.

 As soon as he realized his mistake he....


----------



## Pappy (May 10, 2017)

had to check and ran into the kitchen and washed the ketchup off his.....


----------



## myfeethurt (May 10, 2017)

ears-then he went back to the fridge and there was his


----------



## Victor Meldrew (May 10, 2017)

....toupee, molded into a big bowl of lime green Jell-O. So he reached inside the fridge and....


----------



## Whisper (May 10, 2017)

grabbed it, placing it on his head. Memories came flooding back from the other night as...


----------



## Butterfly (May 10, 2017)

he sat in the kitchen floor, lime jello running down his face mixed with his tears of frustration . . . .


----------



## Pappy (May 11, 2017)

when Bill Cosby came into the kitchen with a box of.....


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 11, 2017)

prescription Quaaludes ...


----------



## Victor Meldrew (May 11, 2017)

.....noisemakers, party hats and old VHS tapes of The Cosby Show....


----------



## farmchild (May 11, 2017)

Then he looked out grandma's kitchen window and noticed the rollerskating rink down the street and recalled how he enjoyed going there when he was a kid, so he...


----------



## Sunny (May 11, 2017)

went there, not realizing that it was now a skateboarding park where kids were doing extreme stunts, such as


----------



## Pappy (May 11, 2017)

mother may I and kick the can and he  decided that.....


----------



## Victor Meldrew (May 11, 2017)

...he wanted a McDonalds Happy Meal. So he went to look for a McDonalds, but all he could find was....


----------



## farmchild (May 11, 2017)

even though skateboards had rollers on the bottom they probably required a different set of skills than rollerskates so he walked back to his grandma's house and watched tv for awhile and thought about what he should do next...


----------



## Victor Meldrew (May 11, 2017)

...he wanted a McDonalds Happy Meal. So he went to look for a McDonalds, but all he could find was....


----------



## IKE (May 11, 2017)

A small Chinese joint that only served stir fried duck lips and chicken feet and when he peered through the dingy window he was shocked to see sitting inside none other than.......


----------



## myfeethurt (May 11, 2017)

Donald trump sucking on a ---


----------



## Whisper (May 11, 2017)

breath mint. Sitting next to him was Charle's high school sweetheart, Kathy. Charles gasped and straightened his toupee wondering if she would recognize him. He went over to...


----------



## IKE (May 12, 2017)

say hello but had second thoughts and changed his mind......instead he walked outside, hailed a taxi and told the driver to.......


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 12, 2017)

the nearest Krispy Kreme ...


----------



## HazyDavey (May 12, 2017)

where he ordered a tall beer and a six pack of rum balls, then sitting by the jukebox..


----------



## Sunny (May 12, 2017)

which featured Golden Oldies of the 1950's, he actually found a recording of


----------



## IKE (May 12, 2017)

Fat's Domino singing Blueberry Hill......running low on quarters for the jukebox he ask the waitress for change and finally noticed that she was his old high school girlfriend Suzy who had dumped him for..........


----------



## Jackie22 (May 12, 2017)

....the football quarterback, who later turned out to be..


----------



## IKE (May 12, 2017)

the Indian in the band Village People.......Suzy then ask him if, for old times sake, he'd like to go out after she got off work for a few drinks and......


----------



## farmchild (May 12, 2017)

he thanked her for the invitation but said he would really rather go rollerskating...


----------



## Butterfly (May 12, 2017)

Just then a huge bolt of lightning struck right in front of him and BOOM! he was back in 1952 shooting marbles with his friend Meatloaf  . . . .


----------



## Whisper (May 12, 2017)

who lived next door. Charles and Meatloaf often rode bikes together and roller skated, the best of friends. Times were good until Jill moved into the neighborhood. Tension grew between them because Jill...


----------



## Butterfly (May 13, 2017)

was the prettiest girl in school and flirted with both of them.  Charles was becoming obsessed with Jill, and . . . .


----------



## IKE (May 13, 2017)

Jill became scared when she noticed Charles's obsessed, jealous and sometimes controlling personality so she went to Meatloaf and ask him to..........


----------



## HazyDavey (May 13, 2017)

see if he was the one stealing her skate keys, finally..


----------



## IKE (May 13, 2017)

after skirting around the subject for a moment by talking about the skate keys Jill finally came right out and ask Meatloaf to confront Charles about his obsession with her but not to........


----------



## HazyDavey (May 13, 2017)

say anything about the new skateboard Meatloaf had bought her, but Charles lost his marbles and..


----------



## myfeethurt (May 13, 2017)

took jills new skateboard down to the old ---


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 13, 2017)

levy in his Chevy but the levy was dry...


----------



## Sunny (May 14, 2017)

and lots of good old boys were standing around drinking whiskey and rye,


----------



## Butterfly (May 14, 2017)

But since Charles didn't want this to be the day that he died, he took the skateboard and left it on Meatloaf's porch, along with a bag of dog poop . . . .


----------



## Pappy (May 14, 2017)

Which he lit afire with a match, rang the doorbell and.....


----------



## Whisper (May 14, 2017)

took off down the driveway, hiding back behind the barn in the wood pile. The fire grew right before Charles eyes as Meatloaf wasn't home. He ran off to...


----------



## HazyDavey (May 15, 2017)

the store to buy some hot dogs & marshmallows but..


----------



## beneDictus (May 18, 2017)

...which was when he discovered that grandma had actually re-located three days previously, and that he was in the house of total strangers...


----------



## maybenot (May 18, 2017)

which took the words right outta his mouth, but then


----------



## Whisper (May 19, 2017)

Charles illegitimate brother, Floyd showed up, after a stint in the pokey. Charles mouth dropped open when...


----------



## Butterfly (May 20, 2017)

he saw all the prison tats his brother had all over him, and the gun in his hand . . . .


----------



## Pappy (May 20, 2017)

which was carved out of soap. He approached Charles and said.....


----------

